# Bersa .22's Ammo Sensitive



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I own two Bersa .22's, th oler Model 223 and the T22. They are both accurate and nice guns all around, but to seem to only work reliable with Remington Hi-Speed and CCI Mini-Mags. Has anyone else noticed this? Thanks for any input.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Tangof said:


> I own two Bersa .22's, th oler Model 223 and the T22. They are both accurate and nice guns all around, but to seem to only work reliable with Remington Hi-Speed and CCI Mini-Mags. Has anyone else noticed this? Thanks for any input.


If you're asking about problems with other rimfire ammo, yes, I've had some with Federal. Last range trip I had several misfires with a Bersa PT22 however my Ruger Mk III seems to fire just about anything. Remington seems to be the most consistent in mine however have never shot CCI mini mags. Heard they are good.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

In addition to MiniMags, mine seems to shoot well with Remington Golden Bullets and Federal Automatch.

One thing you might want to do is disassemble the mags and clean the insides, making sure the surfaces are clean and smooth.


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

I believe Bersa states on their website that the gun works best with HV ammo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

They work great with CCI's. Federal use to be good ammo. They changed the formula and it only shoots good in my rifles now. Remington is also poor quality.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been having trouble in all my auto loaders with the Federal 22lr. The Remingtons seem to be working fine in my guns. I have a bunch of CCI Blazers with shoot in everything without any problems.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Its the nature of the beast by that I mean the ammo (22 rim fire ammo) will always present issues for some guns when compared to center fire ammo that is much more reliable.


----------

